# Armar amplificador con el STK4231II del minicomponente Sony HCD-GRX8



## eltordo89 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hola gente, tengo esta consulta, me dieron un minicomponente Sony HCD-GRX8, el cual tiene un STK4231. el minicomponente es muy grande y trae demasiadas luces y funciones, para eso quiero retirar el modulo de potencia y la fuente del equipo, y hacerlo funcionar sólo como potencia, puedo?? y si se puede, como puedo hacer arrancar la potencia fuera de los circuitos de control que tiene? desde ya gracias! ...


----------



## proteus7 (Jul 22, 2014)

si se puede,  checa el datasheet de ese STK  para que veas su confifuracion basica o revisa el manual de servioco de ese minicomponente sony


----------



## CHUWAKA (Jul 22, 2014)

espero esto sirva como a mi me ayudo ya que en una ocacion yo tuve que aser lo mismo,concejo usa el amplificador, y su fuente con respectivo tranformador,es un ampli que anda muy bien y suena con muy buena calidad..EDIT tengo el manual de usuario del sony grx8 pero no me deja subirlo por que es muy pesado...aca dejo el link..http://elektrotanya.com/sony_hcd-grx8_r800_rx88_rx99_sm.pdf/download.html


----------



## Alikata (Mar 4, 2015)

*B*uenas gente, soy nuevo en el foro no posee muchos conocimientos de electronica por eso les escribo por ayuda... mi lenguaje no es muy tecnico espero hacerme entender.

*T*engo un equipo de musica que quiero destartalar,es un Sony grx8, es decir solo quiero usar el amplificador (stk) y eliminar todo las demas plaquetas el dsp, etc etc... para armar algo compacto y mas portatil.

*L*es comento lo que hice, con todo el equipo armado en la ficha que une la plaqueta principal con la del ampli*ficador* , en los pines de señal audio le conecte cablecitos con señal de audio desde el cel*ular* y el equipo suena normalmente (solo que ya no realiza funciona alguna ni el e*cualizador*, ni la perilla de volumen del equipo, etc, p*or_*q*ue* entro con la señal despues de esos circuitos, que es justamente lo que quiero) el problema es que quiero eliminar la plaqueta principal pero por algun tipo de proteccion o algo conectando los mismo cablecitos en el mismo lugar en la plaqueta del ampli*ficador*  cuando no esta conectada con la plaqueta principal no funciona...

*S*e me entiende? *P*odrian ayudarme?


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 4, 2015)

Sube una foto de la placa para ver como te podemos ayudar


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2015)

Para encarar cualquier aventura de ese tipo lo primero que hay que hacer es tener la información en la mano en este caso el Manual de servicio de dicna unidad, para ver donde va cada cosa y como realizar el trabajo para que funcion.
Ese equipo tiene un sistema te testeo apenas arranca, y envia una señal(tensión) al microprocesador, si esta denro de los parametros habilita la salida, si no apaga el equipo.
Esto es chino básico posiblemente, pero cuando veas el esquema posiblemente lo tengas más claro


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 4, 2015)

Es posible que tenga algun circuito de mute o algo así el módulo del ampli, por eso no te funciona solito sin las demás placas. Pero como mencionaron, nada como ver el manual de servicio.

Salu2!


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 4, 2015)

Domonation Corporation dijo:
			
		

> Es posible que tenga algun circuito de mute o algo así el módulo del ampli, por eso no te funciona solito sin las demás placas. Pero como mencionaron, nada como ver el manual de servicio.
> 
> Salu2!



Por lo general es asi, estos STK los silencia el micro por medio del mute al encendido, ademas del relevo para conectar las salidas hacia los altavoces, pero como lo vas a trabajar sin nada mas que la tarjeta del STK, hay que inhabilitar el mute y dejarlo sin esa señal para que arranque el integrado, solo con la tensión de alimentación.


----------



## Alikata (Mar 5, 2015)

yo consegui el datasheet del stk 

www.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/pdf/41608/SANYO/STK4231II.html

y el manual de servicio del minicomponente 

triplew.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/pdf/208386/SONY/HCD-GRX8.html

ahora les adjunto unas imagenes

en una imagen se ven las plaquetas del stk y la del principal conectados, ahi indique que son cada cosa y por donde le mande la señal y todo va bien

en la otra imagen se ve como quiero que quede (sin la plaqueta principal)


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2015)

Para que no te quede el mute activado desconecta el pin 8 del STK


----------



## Alikata (Mar 5, 2015)

Bien desconecte el pin 8, cuando le conecto un parlante los cuadraditos blancos que están delante del stk inmediatamente sube demasiado la temperatura y se escucha ruido en los parlantes, yo desconecte* por *las dudas. Es normal tanta temp*eratura* ??


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2015)

Puede que el STK este dañado, pone en corto las entradas y medi en la salida del ´STK que voltaje tenes, tiene que ser 0V, si hay varios o hay un problema en la alimentación o esta dañado


----------



## Alikata (Mar 5, 2015)

Conecte la entrada del canal derecha e izquierdo al ground y medi en las salidas 1.4vca y 1vcc en ambos canales. Creo q*ue* la fuente esta bien, t*a*mb*ién* la medi *por* las dudas me da 37 en cada rama


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2015)

en esa condición descoecta el mute y medi de nuevo, si sigue todo igual, sin sacar el corto de la entrada y conecta un parlante, si no pasa nada no calienta la R todo OK. En tal caso tendras que poner un pote en la entrada de unos 10K si es logaritmico mejor de la siguiente manera: teniendo el eje apuntado hacia vos y los tres terminales hacia abajo, el de la derecha a la entrad de señal el de la izquierda a masa y el centro a la entrada del amplificador pones los potes todo a la izquierda conectas una fuente de señal de audio, tu celular por ejemplo y lentamente vas girando el pote que oficiara de control de volumen


----------



## Alikata (Mar 5, 2015)

Cuando conecto el parlante la R empieza a calentarse mas lento que antes pero igual alza temperatura...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2015)

No deberia calentar, si calienta es porque esta circulando mucha corriente y no deberia, algo esta dañado en el Hibrido


----------



## Alikata (Mar 6, 2015)

los parlantes no se dañaron al conectarlos anteriormente cuando pasaba mas corriente?

eso significa que el stk ya no sirve? de ser asi me gustaria armar algo con esos amplificadores que venden en ML y utilizando mi fuente que es de 37V, alguna recomendacion? alguno que suene bien? los parlantes son 2 de 8ohm de 130rms


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2015)

Podes intentar comprar el STK y reemplazarlo


----------



## DealTech (Ene 18, 2016)

Saludos amigos, resulta que tengo 3 equipos Sony GRX8 los cuales tienen daños en las caseteras, unidades de CD, panel etc... EL amplificador funciona perfecto en los tres y pensé si seria posible aprovechar la etapa de amplificación, la cual brinda un excelente sonido. EL objetivo seria:

1. Hacer un amplificador usando el transformador, fuente y etapa de amplificación del equipo. (desechar lo demás)
2. Colocar un interruptor de encendido y apagado.
3. Colocar 2 potenciometros para el control de volumen uno para cada canal.
4. Colocar una entrada de audio.
5. Colocar una entrada de micrófono. 

Se que hay muchas personas a las que les podría ser útil esta información por lo cual cuando lo tenga funcionando quiero hacer un tutorial de como hacerlo. 

Por lo anterior pido su ayuda para guiarme en el proceso de las conexiones correctas. Gracias de antemano por su valiosa colaboración.

Adjunto las fotografías de la placa del amplificador. ...


----------



## Alexis0159 (Ene 18, 2016)

DealTech dijo:


> Saludos amigos, resulta que tengo 3 equipos Sony GRX8 los cuales tienen daños en las caseteras, unidades de CD, panel etc... EL amplificador funciona perfecto en los tres y pensé si seria posible aprovechar la etapa de amplificación, la cual brinda un excelente sonido. EL objetivo seria:
> 
> 1. Hacer un amplificador usando el transformador, fuente y etapa de amplificación del equipo. (desechar lo demás)
> 2. Colocar un interruptor de encendido y apagado.
> ...



Hola dealtech lo de usar la etapa de potencia si es posible pero tendrias que desoldar el integrado STK4231 con sus componentes y hacerlo en una placa nueva, antes tienes que leer el datasheet del integrado.

Lo demás no lo DESECHES (perdón por gritar ) que te va a servir ya sean resistencias, capacitores, integrados etc. Entre las placas te vas a encontrar con 1 o 2 integrados que tienen la función de ecualizar, podes armarte un ecualizador. Tambien hay Op Amps 

Salu2.


----------



## DealTech (Ene 18, 2016)

Gracias por responder, en realidad cuando me referi a desechar es no utilizarlos en el amplificador. 

Las placas son buena fuente de componentes, también están los motores y otras cosillas!!

Bueno quería aprovechar la placa ya armada por varios aspectos, entre ellos; por la calidad del sonido y la protección de parlantes.

Gracias por la sujerencia.


----------



## sergioalba (Abr 6, 2016)

Buenas tardes.

Veo que el post es viejo, pero tengo una duda. Me llegó un equipo Sony MHC-GR8000 que maneja dos STK4211ii de 70+70 watts cada uno, uno de ellos está quemado. Mi pregunta es si puedo reemplazar el quemado con un STK4231ii que es de 100+100 watts ya que no he logrado conseguir el original. Muchas gracias!


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 6, 2016)

Ese STK maneja un solo altavoz en puente o maneja cada uno de a dos altavoces? porque si lo vas a cambiar así, el bafle que le vas a conectar debe poder soportar la potencia que le va a entregar el STK


----------



## sergioalba (Abr 6, 2016)

Hola, muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Efectivamente, este equipo maneja un STK por canal, y tal como lo mecionas, tenía la duda porque como no he logrado conseguir el STK original, mire uno "compatible" sin embargo, tengo la duda porque en el manual de servicio del STK4231ii dice que puede trabajar desde 60 watts hasta 100 watts, entonces no estoy seguro si al ponerlo, necesariamente va a darme los 100 watts de potencia o se puede dejar trabajando a 70 watts como es la potencia del original.

Saludos y nuevamente gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 9, 2016)

El problema esta en que al colocar un STK mas potente y por las moscas la fuente pueda llegar a alimentarlo plenamente, este va a poder entregar toda la energía posible en ese circuito, que seria 60 vatios mayor que el otro STK, lo que podría dañar los altavoces.


----------



## geor16 (Feb 12, 2019)

Amplificador STK4231II (GRX8) 100W+100W con protección . Se trata de un amplificador usando el integrado STK4231II. Éste tiene la particularidad de tener el Pcb y algunas componentes adaptadas para la base de chapa del Sony GRX8 que es de donde saqué el integrado y además incluye fuente y protección para parlantes.  El Amplificador ya lo armé y lo probé y suena excelente.

Se reutiliza del GRX8 el integrado, el transformador, los capacitores y el puente diodo de la fuente.  Ésto hace que nos ahorremos bastante dinero.
Para hacer el proyecto trabajé con EasyEDA, se puede trabajar en el esquema y pcb en línea, sin necesidad de instalar ningún programa. Dejo el link del proyecto por si quieren editar:
STK AMP - EasyEDA

Para hacer el amplificador utilice mucha información que anda dando vueltas en el sitio, la dejo para el que dese consultarla:
Construcción de amplificador con STK4231 100w + 100w
PCB de stk4231
Amplificador con STK
Ayuda con STK
[Aporte] Circuito de protección Integral para Amplificadores y Altavoces
Protector de parlantes + PCB (sep... otro más)
[Aporte] Protector y retardo a la conexión de Altavoces

*Las bobinas L1 y L2:*
En los post que pase anteriormente se explica cómo se puede construir. Yo la arme de la siguiente manera:

Alambre esmaltado de 0,8mm
Núcleo de aire de 10mm
21 vueltas sobrepuestas (11+10)
Enrolle el alambre en un cilindro cualquieras de 10mm, yo use una mecha, cuando llegue a 11 vueltas le puse cinta aisladora y empecé a dar las otras 10 vueltas arriba.  El cálculo lo hice usando una formula.

*Lista de componentes: *

1X    RELE 12V 6A DPDT
1X      STK4231II: IC1
1X      REG L7812: IC2
2X     lED WC 5MM: LED1,LED2
2X    TRANS  C945: Q1,Q2
2X    TRANS C9013: Q3
2X     BOBINA 3uH: L1,L2
1X     D5SBA20-6A: D1
7X    DIODO 1N407: D1,D2,D3,D4,D5,D6,D7,D8
1x   TRIMPOT 250K: R29


2X RES    0,22-5W:R12,R17
4X RES     4,7-2W:R13,R14,R15,R16
2X RES   100-1/4W:R3,R11
2X RES   560-1/4W:R6,R22
2X RES    1K-1/4W:R1,R24
2X RES      1K-1W:R9,R10
4X RES  4,7K-1/4W:R7,R18,R31,R32
2X RES  4,7K-1/2W:R8,R19
4X RES   10K-1/4W:R25,R26,R27,R30
1X RES   39K-1/4W:R28
4X RES   56K-1/4W:R2,R5,R21,R23


2X CAP 470pF-100V: C2,C20
2X CAP 100nF-100V: C11,C12
2X CAP 220nF-100V: C23,C24
1X CAP   1uF-100V: C28
2X CAP  2,2uF-63V: C1,C19
3X CAP  10uF-100V: C4,C10,C13
2X CAP  47uF-100V: C9,C14
2X CAP  100uF-63V: C8,C18
1X CAP 100uF-100V: C3
1X CAP  220uF-50V: C25,C26
1X CAP 2200uF-25V: C27

Antes de conectar el equipo recuerden hacer todas las pruebas para ver que este todo bien. Recomiendo pasar por acá:
Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas


----------



## geor16 (Abr 6, 2020)

Paso a comenta que el amplificador quedo excelente, el que tenga tenga algún equipo de estos tirados (Sony grx8) ni lo dude, hace mas de un año que esta funcionando sin problemas. El amplificador lo arme con un protector de parlantes, porque era lo que quería proteger en ese momento, ya que saque todas las componentes de un equipo sin funcionar y los parlantes los había comprado andando.  

Todavía lo tengo desarmado como en la foto (con un poco de tierra ahora), ya que no le arme un pre amplificador. Aprovecho para pedir recomendación para algún buen pre para armar. En el foro encontré demasiado y no estoy seguro cual sea el mas recomendable.


----------



## supermegabass (Jul 4, 2020)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Por lo general es asi, estos STK los silencia el micro por medio del mute al encendido, ademas del relevo para conectar las salidas hacia los altavoces, pero como lo vas a trabajar sin nada mas que la tarjeta del STK, hay que inhabilitar el mute y dejarlo sin esa señal para que arranque el integrado, solo con la tensión de alimentación.


Saludos desde Colombia. tengo el mismo problema pero con la placa de un challenger. el integrado es el stk4192II. ¿Será que si le deshabilito el mute me da sonido?  gracias por su atención


----------

